# sink vanity countertop size



## cynthiann (Feb 12, 2006)

do sink vanity countertops usually run wall to wall?

thanks,
cindy


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Often do but not always.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

cynthiann said:


> do sink vanity countertops usually run wall to wall?
> 
> thanks,
> cindy


Countertops over a vanity usually run based on the size of the vanity and the type of cabinet installation. 

60 inches of cabinets in an 60" alcove installation (walls touch 3 sides of vanity) means a 60" counter top. 60 inches of cabinets with the left hand side of the cabinets butting a wall and the right hand not would mean a 61" counter top.

Without cabinetry underneath then the limits are based upon your design ideas.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> 60 inches of cabinets in an 60" alcove installation (walls touch 3 sides of vanity) means a 60" counter top. 60 inches of cabinets with the left hand side of the cabinets butting a wall and the right hand not would mean a 61" counter top.


well for a 60" alcove I get a 58" top. Or sometimes a 61 3/8" top 
then I get two 32" cabinets to go under. works good but you need a *BIG* hammer for install


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

what kind of top are you putting in? Formica ,corian.....

Guess what I am getting to is,you have three walls to posibly scribe to.Back splashes to consider.Can be a real pita if the walls are not good.


----------

